# Zlatoust 191 Monster



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Received this a few days ago, and am simply astounded by this monster - an original Zlatoust 700m Soviet Navy Diver.

It has kept perfect time for the past two days, once again hitting precisely 6am when my time-sync'ed computer did so. Very impressive.

Cosmetically, its in very nice condition; the stainless steel case is in excellent shape and the crystal is scratch-free. The dial and hands are spotless and the lume is bright and persistent (and probably radium).

I haven't taken any pics yet, so these are from the seller:














































-k


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A great find & excellent looking example but not something to wear while popping out to do the weekly shop me thinks


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Its nice to see an original,although i would guess it has been relumed,and hands renewed or relumed.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> Its nice to see an original,although i would guess it has been relumed,and hands renewed or relumed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


After closely examining the lume, I would say it is original, and still has a half-life...

-k


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thats good news, mine,with radium lume,not functioning at all at night,but still sending the gieger counter of the scale.













Regards,

Russ.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Wrist shot?







:lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you ever do decide to wear it, you'll need to alternate wrists on days of the week to avoid ending up with one arm like Popeye, and one like Olive Oyle









Did you get all the bits as well? the steel guard and fancy strap to go over the diving suit?


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

quoll said:


> Wrist shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wrist shot yet, need a strap (and some arm curls)



mel said:


> If you ever do decide to wear it, you'll need to alternate wrists on days of the week to avoid ending up with one arm like Popeye, and one like Olive Oyle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an original 1960's Zlatoust 191-CHS Navy Diver, which did not have any of that other stuff that you see on the new-ish tourist versions/remakes. I am sourcing a strap now, but it won't be original.

-k


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks to be a great find


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

kinaed said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > Wrist shot?
> ...


Fine -K, I assumed they all came with all the extra bits, the two straps and guard, but looking at Levenberg, I see you're right of course, the original 60's doesn't seem to have this. The book says "plastic strap", whatever that means in real life. 280 grams, Oh My Goad! that's nearly half a pound to swing up to read the time!







Need to get in shape!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

By heck, that's a big 'un...

Snap my celery stick wrists in two that would...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

That limpet mine will make one hell of a bang if it goes off, has it been de-activated yet.









Nice watch.


----------

